#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  A Better Gallery of House-Builds

## Wasp

...

A  Better  Gallery  of  House-Builds



When I started a Gallery some weeks back I hoped people would add a good labelled photo of their own build .
But that didn't happen .... and I wanted a fairly continuous gallery of different builds.

And Marmite was right ( and I was wrong ) that the chit-chat is what makes it all fun .


So I've spent time getting more photos to make it a real Gallery .


Some I've had to Photoshop a little - but that's been for example  to remove pickup trucks and give a better , tidier view of the build .

So ..............here goes .



The Gallery










































 











 







































































































































































 **************************************************  **************


 ..... When I've got another set of 15 House-builds ready I'll come back and add them .

 ..... But that will take some time. 


.
.. Wasp

----------


## FatOne

Wow, That really brings back some great memories, reading through those builds really inspired me to get on and build my own. Thanks for going to all the effort, I know how much time it would've taken, you're probably a lot better at adding photos than me ( for sure ) It really goes to show what a wonderful place Thailand is, you can build anything you can imagine! And boy, some of these show some brilliant imagination.

----------


## Koetjeka

Nice gallery!

I've never seen SEA travellers superb wooden palace, where can I find the thread since judging from the picture it's going to be my new favorite build!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Err, you do know that my place isn't finished?

----------


## aging one

> Nice gallery!  I've never seen SEA travellers superb wooden palace, where can I find the thread since judging from the picture it's going to be my new favorite build!


SEA does not have a wooden house as was pointed out in the first thread wasp did.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Err, you do know that my place isn't finished?


lol

did you get that tent?

......

----------


## Wasp

> Nice gallery!
> 
> I've never seen SEA travellers superb wooden palace, where can I find the thread since judging from the picture it's going to be my new favorite build!




aging one pointed out that the house is not SEA Traveller's home .
And he's right . But SEA did the Thread about this place so who else can I attribute it to ?


Koetjeka ..... this is the Thread :

https://teakdoor.com/building-in-thai...ban-chang.html (Thai Style House Build in Ban Chang)




I posted the wrong image of Loombucket's house . But it's so nice it deserves its own spot .









W

----------


## Warrior

Nice thread. Though some of these houses look really... out of place.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Err, you do know that my place isn't finished?
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> did you get that tent?
> 
> ......


Saying that, I can't see myself feeling gracious or flush enough to throw much more money at it.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

I like Steve farangs set of wheels.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Bettys gaff is really coming along :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Nice one Jaspa well done thanks for taking the time. 

BTW Wallier is ours one of those that looks out of place?  

 Name names please,  interested to know what others really think and they're reasons.

----------


## Warrior

Don't worry Nigel - why would one care about my personal taste and distaste? 
You are doing fine - both feet on the ground  :Smile: 

I just cant stand neo-style-columns the height of a coconut tree...

----------


## nigelandjan

Well each to they're own I say,  I love SF, s build all though I would never build a place like that even if I had the money,  which I haven't btw.

But good luck to Stevo I say and I reckon he will be very happy there once it's 100% finished.

I also love Split lids build,  ok I don't like those deep windows,  many do,  he obviously does,  I have to say it's my favourite on here,  beautifully minimalistic looks.

I recon he is Grand Designs material,  would love him to design and build me one in that area later on

----------


## Wasp

Another view of a lovely construction .............

----------


## crepitas

hahaa...spotted the tiger mate..clever bugger ..cheers!

----------


## Wasp

.

----------


## Wasp

...

















..



...

----------


## Wasp

.
.


.

----------


## Wasp

.
.
.
. 

























...

----------


## Wasp

.
.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

So I have to ask a couple of questions. 

I have often said how impressed I am with the vision and the ability of people to build incredible houses in LOS. But once you are done, do you loose interest, or think what's next? Is their a downer moment?

Second question is a wuss one. What about all them long multi coloured things that bite and sting? anyway to "proof" your homes from the dreaded beasties? Mrs family in Korat have a great spot full of fruit trees. Wonderful to just pick a mango for breakfast, but last month her brother got bit while on the lawn?

Now she tells me they see snakes almost every day? (This was not mentioned when I first visited) :mid:

----------


## Wasp

> So I have to ask a couple of questions. 
> 
> I have often said how impressed I am with the vision and the ability of people to build incredible houses in LOS. But once you are done, do you loose interest, or think what's next? Is their a downer moment?
> 
> Second question is a wuss one. What about all them long multi coloured things that bite and sting? anyway to "proof" your homes from the dreaded beasties? Mrs family in Korat have a great spot full of fruit trees. Wonderful to just pick a mango for breakfast, but last month her brother got bit while on the lawn?
> 
> Now she tells me they see snakes almost every day? (This was not mentioned when I first visited)


Are you sure this question is in the right place ?

I can answer just a little bit but I think you've accidentally hit the wrong Thread .
For me ...... yes it's a downer to finish . It's very tempting to sell and do it all again only better . When you've got so much activity and so much to do it all comes crashing to an end when you finish .

And the creepy things ?  Well I've been bitten by ants and that's it . I asked my wife what she does when she comes across a snake .

" Delicious " was her answer .

----------


## Wasp



----------


## Wasp

*
*
*








*
*

----------


## Wasp

I asked them to delete the whole Thread as it was about interesting builds but also the good conversations and stories . 
 I would have reposted the original images but it became a pointless thread with the chat missing . .
They refused .
Really don't understand why .    But thanks David.


Wasp

----------

